

TastyTrip - TastyTripApp
http://TastyTripApp.com
Tasty Trip is the perfect app to use when you are travelling and you want to experience traditional food of a foreign country.<p><i></i><i>How this app helps you:</i><i></i>
+ Experience Top 20 traditional food and local flavors in foreign countries
+ Before you order explore how the food looks and how it&#x27;s cooked. 
+ Detailed ingredients information available.
+ See calories and chef recommendations for each menu 
+ Share your experience with your friends
+ Offline access – app data is kept on your device and can be used without internet connection.<p><i></i><i>How it works: </i><i></i>
1. Select country 
2. Slide and choose what traditional food you want to experience. 
3. See details for the food you are interested in before you order
4. Share your tasty experience with your friends.
======
TastyTripApp
Please send us your feedback!

